# How often should you give milk?



## kittenlass (Apr 1, 2012)

Just out of interest how often should you give kittens/cats milk (cat milk) one of my cats craves milk.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

To be honest once weaned they dont really need milk. And please dont give our milk as the lactose in it upsets there tums even if they do like it. if you want to give milk you can buy proper cat milk ,i also add a little water with it i give once or twice a week . Water is a better choice . And many cats on wet food get a lot of fluid from there food.


----------



## kittenlass (Apr 1, 2012)

i buy cat milk like whiskas cat milk


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats fine to give just a few times a week as may make cat a little over weight possibly . x


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, never except for one that is especially formulated for cats. The Whiskers one has already been mentioned. Even then only as an occasional treat.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Toby gets our milk about three times a week - he just happens to turn up when I'm warming some up for my daughter and won't take no for an answer - has to be just the right temperature though - 6 secs in the microwave otherwise gets rejected! 

Lottie will only drink cat milk and she gets some when she has cystitis and during really hot weather, both to keep liquid intake up, so has about four cartons a year.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Long before Whiskas milk etc, we always gave our cats diluted evaporated milk as a treat. A fraction of the price and they love it. I agree though that it is somewhat calorific so should be fed sparingly.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine have a small amount daily - 1 carton lasts about 3 days to give you some idea how much they have( between 3 kittens, 2 adults and a dog who cleans up anything thats left over) - I buy B&M's toplife cat milk as its 3 for £1 - whereas whiskas is 99p each!!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine have a small amount of goat's milk a few times a week as a treat. It's cheaper still.


----------



## miarojao (Mar 24, 2012)

my cat hasn't shown any interest whatsoever in milk, but yoghurt, butter and cheese it is a whole 'nother story, first time i went to my room to have a cheese sandwich the crazy girl raced down the corridor, jumped on my desk and literally tackled me to get to the cheese ' LOL i smudged a bit on my fingers gave it to her, she licked herself and stared at me wanting more, with yoghurt and butter she will climb all over you to get to it, when i asked the vet he said it was okay to give a tiny bit whenever i am having it, i almost never eat yoghurt though and when i usually eat a butter/cheese sandwich she is taking her noon nap so i don't get bother often, she has never had loose stool or tummy upset from it, i guess she is not lactose intolerant or maybe it is just because she eats very little of it not every week, i don't know


----------

